

Researcher denied flight after tweet poking United security - dletozeun
http://phys.org/news/2015-04-denied-flight-tweet.html

======
ColinWright
Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9402336](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9402336)

Other submissions, some with a few comments:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9394364](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9394364)
: 4 comments

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9397675](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9397675)
: 2 comments

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9394147](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9394147)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9397814](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9397814)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9394147](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9394147)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9403338](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9403338)

There may be more ...

